# Plant deficiency?



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Need your input, what is this plant deficient on? Potassium? Do I just increase my fertilizer dosing?

Just started with EI dosing.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

knucklehead said:


> Need your input, what is this plant deficient on? Potassium? Do I just increase my fertilizer dosing?
> 
> Just started with EI dosing.


Potassium, pin holes with yellow/white surrounding and the edging of the leaves are yellow compared to the interior thats more green


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

How much do I increase the KNO3 and KH2PO4. currently putting 1/4 tsp of KNO3 and 1/16 of the KH2PO4.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Depends on your tank information such as size, CO2...etc. But for EI dosing you normally dose more then gradually lower to the amount your plants do best at


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

i don't know deficiencies that well
but it looks like the tips are also turning white.

might be potassium in addition to something else.

holes from potassium deficiency i don't normally notice to be more significant to the edges of the leaves.

i'm going on guesses for most of this post

a potassium deficiency in addition to something else, the 'something else' weakening the edges & tips of the leaves may exaggerate the potassium deficiency pinholes that are appearing.

i could be wrong, about this entirely, ... yes, potassium is the obvious one, ... i'm just thinking it may be more than one deficiency.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Flear said:


> i don't know deficiencies that well
> but it looks like the tips are also turning white.
> 
> might be potassium in addition to something else.
> ...


Ya I just think the best way is to properly do EI dosing where you dose excess amount of nutrients and slowly lower it until the amount where its ideal for plants with no deficiency signs but at the same time not too much where there is algae issue.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

If you are ei dosing the deficiency will resolve itself. How is your water hardness?


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I have not done ay tests for my tank so i have no idea.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Let us know when you can tell what the co2 input\ferts\lighting regime is. And someone more qualified than myself can tell you.

Test test test!


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

i have a DIY CO2 setup. Ferts are KNO3, KH2SO4, and CSB+B. lighting is 2-36" t5HO for 8hrs (4-4).


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

knucklehead said:


> I have not done ay tests for my tank so i have no idea.


Ok. Do you add any buffers? Equilibirium? Alkaline? If not, then there's no hardness in your water. Vancouver area water is very soft. 
Anyways if you just started dosing ferts I'd just wait it out. As long as the new shoots look healthy your plants should do alright.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't use any buffers. I am currently observing my plants.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

When does one add GH buffer, with the macro or the micro fert dosing?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

knucklehead said:


> When does one add GH buffer, with the macro or the micro fert dosing?


After a water change.

The Ca and Mg does get used up between water changes, but not likely that quickly unless you have a crazy plant load. If you buffer say, to 6 GH you will likely have enough minerals to stick around for a few weeks.


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

from my own experience, ... using a GH buffer & a crazy plant load, ... ya, doesn't last long, the plants gobble up everything and the GH is again 0-1 

i agree with Reckon, a few weeks is about all you have then buffer again.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks reckon and flear! Have yet to buy my supply of GH


----------

